# Is there a Casio watch with a "keyboard", has light and WR?



## stockae92

I am wondering if there's a Casio watch, which has a keyboard (number pad), has mini bulb or EL for illumination and its at least water resistant?

:think:


----------



## gloster

Sure, the Casio DBC32 watch. Amazon.com: Casio Men's DBC32-1A Databank Watch: Casio: Watches


----------



## stockae92

Hum ... I don't know. I checked casio international web site and seems like its not

DBC-32-1A - Watches - CASIO

Unless it wasn't specified.

But 10 yr battery sounds attractive


----------



## gloster

Water resistance does seem questionable. I don't see any indication on the watch or the Casio website. The Amazon description does claim water resistance: "Water resistant to 165 feet"


----------



## stockae92

Yeah, during my search, it seems like a lot of web site reference the watch as WR. 

But when I look at the caseback or the watch images, Casio doesn't put WR marking anywhere on the watch. So my guess is that the incorrect reference may be coming from online, and people just copy other people's description 

It looks like there's none, at least I haven't found one with both WR and illumination yet


----------



## stockae92

The vintage Casio DBC-610 was WR, but not any more in the later production 

DBC-610 & DBC-610 caseback


----------



## Dark30

The Casio databank CA53W-1 seems to meet your criteria for WR, but I can't seem to see if it has a nite lite:

CA53W-1 - Databank - Mens, Womens, Ladies, Digital, Analog, Watches | CASIO America, Inc.










I find it curious as most all watches have illumination so logic say this one does too but usually the button is marked.


----------



## Sedi

Dark30 said:


> The Casio databank CA53W-1 seems to meet your criteria for WR, but I can't seem to see if it has a nite lite:
> 
> CA53W-1 - Databank - Mens, Womens, Ladies, Digital, Analog, Watches | CASIO America, Inc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it curious as most all watches have illumination so logic say this one does too but usually the button is marked.


It seems to have no light - according to the manual:
http://ftp.casio.co.jp/pub/world_manual/wat/en/qw437.pdf

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Aulus Gellius

No light on this one (but it's Walter White's watch from Breaking Bad so it's super-cool anyway...)

It never occured to me before but I have three databank models and it's true that none is labeled as WR...


----------



## stockae92

I "caved" and i already ordered the CA53W .. haha~

It should be here this week. I need a watch that "won't quit on me after I washed my hands"


----------



## gloster

It is very surprising a calculator+WR+light watch does not seem to exist. Here for your new watch....






:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## stockae92

Yay! My *lighted *Casio calculator watch is here! :-!










.
.
.

And here's the light b-) :-d


----------



## stockae92

One more for good measure, size comparison with DW5600C


----------



## Aulus Gellius

Jolly nice pair sir.





You'll find however that the plastic under the keyboard keys tend to scratch very easily :/


----------



## stockae92

LOL, yep, I already scratched mine, haha



Aulus Gellius said:


> You'll find however that the plastic under the keyboard keys tend to scratch very easily :/


----------



## bezgeo85

Its funny how they seem no able to combine a wr light calculator watch.

Me personal i cant imagine a digital watch without a light.

But you seem to overcome the problem, anyway cool watch.

Enjoy it.

My first casio when i was a little kid was a casio calculator that made me feel like it was something magical back in the beatiful days of 90s...

Nice times...


----------



## Dark30

I had a Casio Tachymetre digital that the time IMHO the only failing it had was no light, but on occasion no illumination in a watch is quite a big PITA.


Anyway, congratulations on the new watch!


----------

